# 11/18/07 Report (Rigs)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, where do I start, 

I put a messahe in the "need a crew" section, Had a few fellas respond, however I already had the crew at his point. I saved the PM's and I'll get in contact for the next trip. I give you my word on that.

We decided to leave Sat night at about 9:30, FenderBender showes up at my house, we transfer all his stiff to my truck and head to Sherman Cove. Loaded the boat, and it's in the water by 10:15 or so. I can feel the brreeze, but I figure it may a long time before we can go the the rigs again so, out the pass we go. Set the GPS on SW and follow the tine on the screen. Wind is picking up, the seas were supposed to be 1 Ft "or less". The WX report was correct if you look at it "with the 1 Ft "or less" on TOP id the 2-3 Ft seas that were already there.......:banghead

I make the command decision to press onward:banghead We are only able to avrage a forward movement of between 15 and 20 MPH, took us over 4 hours to see any lights from the rigs.:banghead:banghead

We decide to "chew our way to the Petrounious (sp) and try it. There was a good abount of bait around, we could see Tuna jumping and feedin from time to time, however no "hook-ups":banghead

Keep in mind that no one on the Boat has ever been to the rigs or even caught a Tune for that matter.

We Troll around the rig and proceed to "not catch" anything for about an hour or so. We head north to the 225. Fianallya little ACTION! 

Its just getting daylight and we troll around the rig, There is another boat there, so we give them a WIDE berth. on the first pass the cedar plug screams, I tighten the drag to the point of losing grip on the rod (remember the 4 hour boat ride? My hands were cramped up...) The fish, which was a good something made it to the rig and broke off. We start to Jig and drop a few chunks in the water, I gat a small shark about 2 1/2 Ft long, back he goes to grow up. FenderBender looses a Jig on a fish, Total Jigs lost was something like 6. We figure they are large AJ's, who knows. Whatever they were they now have fancy "grills" in their mouths.:banghead

Fender Bender brongs a small BFT to the boat, He will post the pictures maybe. While there was action there, we decided to move onto another cloe rigs, nothing, there for us, we made the run to the Marlin rig, nothing there for us either.

We high speed troll back towards the Petrounious (sp) for about 45 minutes (I take a quick nap in the bean bag) nothing, we pull in the lines and hit the Petrounious (sp) Jig, Jig some more and a re-supply ship shows up, so we make the decision that we were wet, beated and my lower back was killing me. We head for home. Seas were not bad on the return trip, we were moving along at 28-30 MPH.

Well only one small BFT, bit I met a great young man in FenderBender, so every minute was worth it.

later,

Jim


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

glad you made a new buddy... sorry you guys didnt have as good a trip as planned. but its more time in the boat and on the water, more experience. youll do better next time, and even better the time after that! good luck in the future!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, when we first pulled up the the rig, we looked at each other without a word being spoken, but the words would beave been "okay, were here, now what do we do?"

Jim


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, fish or not and rough seas or not every trip is a learning experience for sure. Dont feel bad though, there is alway next time.:toast


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Jim, I ate the MONSTER bft tonight and man he was delicious! It was great meeting you, I hope to join you on another trip out there again soon, this time hopefully a bit more prepared and knowledgable. I now, unashamedly will post the pics of my world record smallest blackfin tuna  I figure he went for about $250.00 a pound!! 










And a cool pic of where a shark tried to get him (not on my watch!!)


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

You shudda took it to Outcast and put it on the scale like Stressless did a week or so ago:baby

Good to meet you as well, you are welcome anytime.

Jim


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The outcast picture would have been hilarious, but I was just plain beat and pooped and it wasn't on my way home :hotsun


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya gotta start somewhere Jim. Better luck on your next outing.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor-

for future reference, if you pull up to ANY rig at night and there are fish busting like you say, bust out the spinning outfits with large poppers on them. I have never seen busting tuna turn one down. That, or try free-lining out a live flyer or yummee flying fish behind the boat. PM me for any rig help/tips you might need....our crew primarily fishes rigs over any other spot in the gulf.


----------

